# thoughts on middle name for jocelyn?



## newmama

ok....so my bf didn't like my first two name ideas....but he really likes my second choices :)

for a boy -- aiden kai. i know it is on the top 100 baby names list like 3 yrs in a row..........but we really like it so, oh well. my own name is not very common at all, and i still wound up with a few different classes over the years with other girls who spelled it differently. so, so be it!

for a girl -- jocelyn. i am trying to figure out a middle name...what do you think of:

jocelyn marie
jocelyn leigh (or spelled lee??)
jocelyn kaia (or kai??)

last name starts with "W".........i had jocelyn emily all picked out and thought it was great til i realized she would be J.E.W. *sigh*

let me know if you have other middle name ideas too - i'm open to suggestion at the moment! thanks ladies


----------



## fairy_gem

I think Jocelyn Marie sounds the nicest, but Leigh also goes nice.

Other suggestions:

Jocelyn Hope
Jocelyn Olivia
Jocelyn Maya
Jocelyn Grace
Jocelyn Kate..........my fave!
Jocelyn Jade
Jocelyn Paige
Jocelyn Rose
Jocelyn Neve
Jocelyn Faye
Jocelyn Beth

x


----------



## CedarWood

I like Jocelyn Leigh :)

Also
Jocelyn Sofia
Jocelyn Lily
Jocelyn Charlotte


----------



## discoclare

I think the ones you suggested all go! Also how about:

Jocelyn Iris
Jocelyn Mae
Jocelyn Brooke
Jocelyn Isabel
Jocelyn Amelie
Jocelyn Belle
Jocelyn Rae
Jocelyn Anna
Jocelyn Louise
Jocelyn Maeve
Jocelyn Millie
Jocelyn Daisy
Jocelyn Ella
Jocelyn Ruby
Jocelyn Freya
Jocelyn Lucia


----------



## newmama

fairy_gem too funny!! i was also thinking about
jocelyn grace and jocelyn jade (we can call her jj)

i think my current fave is jocelyn leigh -- this is my mom's middle name (spelled lee tho)... and i think it would be nice to honor her this way.

thanks ladies :) lots of great suggestions!


----------



## fairy_gem

JJ would be cute!

You should def go with Leigh if it's to honour your mom.

x


----------



## newmama

thanks fairy_gem :)
jocelyn leigh is the one that is sticking with me the most, so i think that's what i will end up going with. still some time to decide but it is really growing on me.


----------



## MommaCupcake

Jocelyn Mae, Jocelyn Paige or Jocelyn Leigh :)


----------



## sammycaine

Jocelyne Nicole is one of my top 2 girls names!


----------



## RubyRainbows

I like Jocelyn Jaide the best <----- So pretty! Also, like Jocelyn Kaiya 

And --

Jocelyn Rose
Jocelyn Hope


----------



## newmama

so many good choices!! i like several of those :) it's so hard to choose a name for your baby...

thanks ladies!!


----------

